# Brita Water Purifier Mod



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, my DH keeps telling me that this isn't a "Mod", but I don't believe that. I am very proud of my water purifying system mod







What do you think .....is this an official Mod or not?




































Thanks,
Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Abso- Freekin- Lutley! It modifies the way your water tastes, doesn't it. Good idea! I have a purifier running from the outside so that I don't get the hard water in my tub and stuff, but we don't usually drink tap water. I guess this would be an option so we don't have to carry bottled water though. Good job and keep up the good work.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You Darlene,









Exactly! It was a $30.00 investment & a 5 minute install. Now we can leave the 2.5 gallon jugs of water behind = less cargo weight.









Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Thank You Darlene,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the Britta faucett swivel?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks nice and probability taste better too
Doesn't matter how small the mod it's still a mod









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You Darlene,Â
> ...


Ya know Country Girl, I'm not sure. I don't think so, but I'll go check.

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Looks nice and probability taste better too
> Doesn't matter how small the mod it's still a mod
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Great MOD

Did the same thing dw asked why i didn't do years ago


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You Darlene,Â
> ...


No CG, it doesn't swivel.

Tami



> jfish21 Posted Today, 08:59 PM
> Great MOD
> 
> Did the same thing dw asked why i didn't do years ago


What I like most about it is, it is very light. I was initially concerned about the weight if it. If it were heavier, travelling & being bounced around could cause damage to the faucet. Don't think I have to worry about that









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like a MOD to me


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

That is a terrific mod. I installed a faucet mounted water purifier this past Spring and have been very, very happy with it. I always use the whole trailer filter as well but it doesn't always do a great job on the drinking water taste. I figure I use the whole-trailer one to keep sediment and bad chemicals out of the trailer and the faucet one to make the drinking water taste nice. I guess this proves I'm a belt and suspenders kind of guy...

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Go right ahead and mark that down as a MOD!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone,









I thought so. I guess the DH thinks because it didn't require major construction & change to the OB, e.g., Chip's & Vern's tub remodels then it truly is not







of the title "mod".








He laughs when I tell him the Memory Foam is a Mod...









Have a good night,
Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Tami!!
Tell your hubby I said that anything that is THAT big that fits on a faucet DEFINITELY qualifies as a mod. It looks huge!! Is it ? No matter what.........you did a mod.














I've gotta remember to take me a hacksaw to the shower nozzle holder that I do battle with, before cuz Kathy or I get hold of it and yank it out by the faucet!!!







shy







Give JL a hug for me!
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If is didn't leave the factory with it...then it's a MOD!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, if sticking a toothbrush holder to the wall counts as a mod, so does this. Now, the next time at Otter Lake when I want a drink of water at 2 a.m. I'll be knocking at your door.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Hey, if sticking a toothbrush holder to the wall counts as a mod, so does this. Now, the next time at Otter Lake when I want a drink of water at 2 a.m. I'll be knocking at your door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, we'll be the ones camping in site H-1, come on over anytime for some fresh drinking water


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Hi, Tami!!
> Tell your hubby I said that anything that is THAT big that fits on a faucet DEFINITELY qualifies as a mod. It looks huge!! Is it ? No matter what.........you did a mod.
> 
> 
> ...


No Darlene it isn't big at all & it is very lightweight as well. That is why I posted this picture to size perspective, & also to show the product I used. 









Thanks, I will give JL Tons O' Hugs








Tami


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I always use a filter on the outside too, but the water still has that "plasticky" kind of taste. We still brush teeth and cook with it but for just drinking it's not real nice.

I've considered putting an inline filter just before the faucet underneath in the cabinet in the galley and bathroom, but I guess I am just too big a skeptic that it will actually make the water taste good.

I'd like to hear from people that have done this kind of filter or the inline kind inside the trailer on the actual effect on the water taste.

We're hauling around a 7 gal. jug from home every trip too and I'd like to be able to stop.

And BTW, speaking of the filter on the outside... there was a discussion last year about this with some people saying they don't bother because they have the inside filter. We stayed at a rustic campground over Memorial Day and after 10 minutes of trying to fill my tank from their faucet I realized the water flow had completely stopped. Long story short - my blue carbon filter was completely plugged up and letting no water through. Luckly I still left my pressure regulator inline when I took off the filter, because it turned out I had to stop about every two minutes and knock the pile of rust crud off its screen so water would flow again. Inline inside filter or not, I don't want that kind of crap in my RV's water system. I'll never fill my tank without a filter unless it's city water, regardless of what I do inside for taste.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

RizFam said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Tami!!
> ...


Your lantern is adorable. This mod is growing on me...I like it more every time I look at it! Can you fill the sinks easily?


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

Ditto BoaterDan I want to know about the undersink filter also. Been thinking about doing that. Jeff


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks BoaterDan, I haven't thought of that. I think eventually will do the same, but at least this will hold us over for now.



> countrygirl Posted Today, 08:55 AM
> Your lantern is adorable. This mod is growing on me...I like it more every time I look at it! Can you fill the sinks easily?


CG, I only installed it yesterday. We are going camping this afternoon, so I'll let you know how it works out when we return. Thanks about the soap dispenser lantern. I picked that up at Wal-Mart, I also have another one at the bathroom sink, 3 nights lights & a toothbrush holder. I was very excited about that find









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is a mod, Tami!
And a nice one at that!











RizFam said:


> What I like most about it is, it is very light. I was initially concerned about the weight if it. If it were heavier, travelling & being bounced around could cause damage to the faucet. Don't think I have to worry about that


That was going to be my question. Sure looks heavy!

Well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> That is a mod, Tami!
> And a nice one at that!
> 
> 
> ...


Tami,

Which department at Walmart has the Lantern decor??? I want some and where did you get the Brita Faucet filter? Thanks, Dina


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That lantern thingy's a soap dispenser??? Walmart, here I come!! That is SO cute!!
Darlene action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sgalady said:


> That lantern thingy's a soap dispenser??? Walmart, here I come!! That is SO cute!!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]120360[/snapback]​


Darlene...please let me know where they are at Walmart...I can't find them...thanks, Dina


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Really nice to see it in person this weekend so the next time we go to walmart
I'll going to have to put one up









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> That is a mod, Tami!
> And a nice one at that!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug,










Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > That is a mod, Tami!
> ...


Hi Dina, action

I tried it this weekend & water tasted great.







YAY








Wal-Mart still carries the line & it includes, the soap dispenser, toothbrush holder, night light, Wall border, garbage pail, & shower curtain hooks. I have the 3 night lights, 2 soap dispensers & the toothbrush holder.







They were in the bathroom & towel section.

The Brita I found in a BJ's Wholesale Club, don't know if you have any in your area? It is Similar to a Sam's Club or a Costco.

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> sgalady Today, 03:15 AM Post #25
> That lantern thingy's a soap dispenser??? Walmart, here I come!! That is SO cute!!
> Darlene


Thanks Darlene,

Hurry, they still have them.

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Really nice to see it in person this weekend so the next time we go to walmart
> I'll going to have to put one up
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Don









The Brita I bought at BJ's, the lantern night lights & soap dispenser at Wal-Mart.









Tami


----------

